# ET-73 data to a laptop



## 357mag (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone know how to transmit the data from the RediCheck to a laptop? It has got to be possible since it is transmitted to the remote receiver.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

You'd need an RF receiver, and you'd need to know exactly what frequency it's transmitting on.  Something like this would work if the ET-73 is transmitting at 310MHZ: http://www.wgldesigns.com/w800.html  Then you'd have to write some simple code to interpret the signals.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 29, 2010)

this would be cool to do, until then I'll just duct tape the reciever onto the laptop!


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I don't know why that URL 404's, but I found out that the ET-73 transmits on 433.92MHz.  Here's a Goggle search for USB receivers.


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 29, 2010)

wouldn't you still be looking at the same limit on range?  I know there are mods for this Therm to increase the range of the  transmitter and reciever, can you add an antenna to the usb?

My Therm is a Wally World cheapo and wont transmit to my front porch ( may be a tree issue ).

Nevermind! took a look at the links on google and now see the reciever has an antenna already built in.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 29, 2010)

You can hook whatever size antenna to the receiver and/or mod the ET-73 to increase range.  To be honest, though, this project would be far more expensive than it's worth, IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> You can hook whatever size antenna to the receiver and/or mod the ET-73 to increase range.  To be honest, though, this project would be far more expensive than it's worth, IMO.


You have to get one of them there talking therms. Then attach two tin cans on the ends of a wire. Keep the one near your ear, and the other one near the talking therm. Careful nobody trips over the wire. They still make tin cans??? Maybe aluminum beer cans will work---we all have a few empties laying around---If not, make some empty---This is the fun part anyway.

Electronic genius Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL BC  good plan


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> You have to get one of them there talking therms. Then attach two tin cans on the ends of a wire. Keep the one near your ear, and the other one near the talking therm. Careful nobody trips over the wire. They still make tin cans??? Maybe aluminum beer cans will work---we all have a few empties laying around---If not, make some empty---This is the fun part anyway.
> 
> Electronic genius Bear


John

I just tried the beer cans - I had a few dozen laying around - I mean neatly stacked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and they did not work - I kept getting a message to consume more beer and all will be well


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 29, 2010)

Guys Guys the trick is you have to pull the rope tight between the two cans. If the rope isn't tight the voice will not travel to the other can. hahaha For some reason that is one thing I can remember from my electronics class in college. hehe


----------



## 357mag (Aug 29, 2010)

After looking at what it would take to get this done, it doesn't seem financially feasible. It would be a great idea though.


----------



## spg1 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is an interesting idea and I will have to look into it.  I just ordered my ET-73 this weekend :)

http://www.futurlec.com/Radio-433MHZ.shtml   This site might help.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 8, 2010)

Since you already have a receiver to process the transmitted signal, why not just intercept the data in the existing receiver on its way to the display. It's slam dunk simple to do something like that. Maybe all you really have to do is put a USB interface on it and build a decoder table in software. For no more than this you could use Visual Basic for the code and a Cypress USB 2 chip for the hardware. Or even one of the many USB2 development boards out there. Having used it before for some projects, I know the Cypress chip is super easy to use and the hard part of the software, the driver, is done alreayd. 

http://www.beyondlogic.org/usb/usbhard2.htm

Don't know why anyone would really want to do this though. It seems to be of marginal value to only a few folks at best. Even I, a retired EE don't see a need or have the urge or motivation to do it. I just want the Q, to hell with all those numbers.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> John
> 
> I just tried the beer cans - I had a few dozen laying around - I mean neatly stacked
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice message to get.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:


Dick Foster said:


> <snip>
> 
> Don't know why anyone would really want to do this though. It seems to be of marginal value to only a few folks at best. Even I, a retired EE don't see a need or have the urge or motivation to do it. I just want the Q, to hell with all those numbers.


Simple answer here Dick is the Geek Factor. I'd show this thread to my nephew ( a self proclaimed Geek) but then he'd wander around looking like a love struck calf just thinking about building code and receiver ports. He'd never get around to doing his chores and I really don't need the sis-in-law mad at me (again) for filling his head with (more) ideas.


----------



## spg1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Don't know why anyone would really want to do this though. It seems to be of marginal value to only a few folks at best. Even I, a retired EE don't see a need or have the urge or motivation to do it. I just want the Q, to hell with all those numbers.


It just sounds like something to try and see if I could do it.  Last weekend I was tempted to bring home a handful of gear from work and temperature map my MES.  Why?  I am not really sure, maybe because I could.  I ended up not doing it that weekend, but I still might.  I work in a test and validation department and write code/test stuff all the time.  That and it might keep me out of other trouble I would otherwise be getting into....


----------



## dick foster (Sep 9, 2010)

Sheer genius! I like it. And it works so well with the KISS principle too. Were or are you an engineer?


----------



## dick foster (Sep 9, 2010)

Somehow I think the other trouble you talk about would probably be more fun. LOL


----------



## spg1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Not an engineer, just a good guesser!

I do like the idea of intercepting the data on the existing receiver.  But that sounds like the fastest way to let the smoke out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and turn my new toy into a brick.  The reality is that if I don't jump on this quick I will forget about it and just start getting into trouble.  Which reminds me, I need to figure out something to smoke this weekend.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep ya gotta do everything possible to keep the magic smoke in. Lectic stuff just won't work at all without it.


----------



## meateater (Sep 10, 2010)

I had a brainstorn! Get a wireless security camera and point it at the smoker on the sending unit of a ET-7. Now you have computer access of your temps. This is about as geekey as I get.


----------



## 357mag (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually, I think that is what I am going to do.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 11, 2010)

Having help start then more or less retiring from this company and still holding on to some of it's stock. http://www.ovt.com/

I like that idea one hell of a lot. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome idea meateater!
Always thinking!
All that consumption of pulled pork & beef didn't slow your brain waves a bit!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dick foster (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought that helped to build brain cells, or was it fat cells? Oh well.


----------



## meateater (Sep 13, 2010)

Your both wrong, it's gut cells. They tell me I'm out of shape, I keep telling them round is a shape.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 14, 2010)

if you really want to do this, ditch the oven probes and go with a thermocouple.  Go to www.phidgets.com.  Buy their USB to thermocouple controller.  Go to www.thermoworks.com and buy the best thermocouple you can afford.  If you do both of these things, I know a good programmer who would write you a program for free.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 15, 2010)

I think he would be even further behind than using the camera approach.


----------



## jstanford (Oct 6, 2010)

isn't there an app for that yet?


----------

